# Cancelling your ABN after closing a business



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Australian Taxation Office has advised via its Small Business Newsroom:

*Do you still need your ABN?*









*10 July 2017*

If you're selling, closing or restructing your business, you need to start thinking about cancelling your Australian business number (ABN) or updating your details. Cancelling your ABN will:


cancel your registrations for goods and services tax (GST), luxury car tax, wine equalisation tax and fuel tax credits
cancel any AUSkeys linked to your ABN.
Before you cancel your ABN make sure you have met all your lodgment, reporting and payment obligations. This may include lodging pay as you go withholding reports or tax returns, paying outstanding tax debts or finalising your business activity statement.

If you don't cancel your ABN, you may continue to be contacted by us or other government bodies about your business.

You may also need to cancel your ABN if your business structure changes. For example if the business is moving from a sole trader to a partnership, you will need to cancel your ABN and apply for a new one. However, if you restart your business in the future getting your ABN back is easy, just reapply online.

*Next steps:*


Cancel your ABN online using AUSkeyExternal Link
Contact the Australian Business RegisterExternal Link
Lodge a change of ABN details or cancel ABN registrationExternal Link by mail

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Do-you-still-need-your-ABN-/?sbnews20170719)


----------



## Invincible (Nov 16, 2016)

I simply called them and cancelled in mid June, it was 5 mins call. I did ask them if it will affect for me to file my return as I did some Uber last year but they said no, you can still lodge you return and use your ABN number. I haven't received a letter from them confirming its cancelled though, however the guy on the phone said its cancelled right there and then.


----------

